# ,  / > Icom >  IC-751A - , , .,
*,    ,   , ,    ic-751A,    --   -  , , ,    -  ,   ,  ,   .        ,     * . 
    , , ,    ,     , **     ,   ,         ,  ** , --  (  - ** ),            ,        ,  ,   ,        -     .  -    ??    -       , - ** .
*  -* , -       , . - ,  ,   FM - ,   - ,  ..         --     . * ,* .  *   .*
* ,     --  -    IC-851A*.

----------

R6CW_Alex, UR5MY

----------


## Serg

:

http://yl2rmk.qrz.ru/icom751a.html
http://us4qwa.at.ua/publ/prjamoj_vvo..._751a/1-1-0-15
http://us4qwa.at.ua/publ/novyj_ram_u..._751a/1-1-0-17
http://us4qwa.at.ua/publ/chast_3_nov..._751a/1-1-0-26

   om6aa: http://www.om6aa.eu/Prisposobenie_di...miesavacov.pdf

      , -       ,   ""   ,    .     ,  .

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## UA3SNB

......       **             . ..

----------

-  ,     IC-751A,** .   :

*1.   -  -  -   ,      * ,   (  -).-       -   ,     ????.     - ,  -  .
*2.       * ,    -  ,     ( )   ,    .    .?
*3.  -  -  (    )*  - *SPTTCH*, (   ),      ,        . 
   -  - .   , -  .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

! ,          , 
    ,            ,     "  "!

----------

UA3SNB

----------


## UV5QAW

, ...   -    ,  .
         RC .        .    -   .    ! 
      -      .
-   ,    ,   -  .       .
-     ,     XTAL1     1-2
-     .   - .  ,      .
-    -      AVR fuse doctor
 RSTDISBL -         .    "1"
 SPIEN - /       "0"
    -  .
   = "1"
  = "0"
     RSTDISBL  SPIEN       .      .

----------


## UA9OC

to UV5QAW-      ?
   4  ,   .  :Super:     .
 -     :Embarassed:

----------


## UA9OC

> 


,     -,      :Sad: .  ,    , ,  ,    .... -         -  ,   .   DIGITAL      ,  ,    .

----------


## sedoy

-   .

----------


## UV5QAW

,   .   ATMEGA8     UX-14    .
   2  . 1 -    /, 2 -           .      .
        -     .      4-  .
   .     ,   ,          . ,    .
       -     2  2-  .
         . . 
    -    .  ,  751  751    .

----------

ur4lbl

----------

--R155 --   ,   -  ?     ?   ,     .

----------

,  R155       ,      ,   ,       ,  , (     ).

  -      ,  -   ,    .
      -   .     -   ,      ,   ,  ,  ,  .
     -        ?    SSB -  (   ).
   ???

----------

-     (   -    -    0.22  - 1.0  -     ,   ,    -   0.5 .      ,      ,   -11,    -,     ,     ,   ,    -      (,  ,      )      .       -      (   ).  .

----------

> -


   -   -3 ,   , (  -    ),   10   ,     ,  ,      - ,  -  1 ,       .      .   ,    .

----------


## UV5QAW

,     -   ?
     - ?

----------


## UV5QAW

,   .    -      ,      .
            -  .
     -             . 
    30      .    ,      ,        .

----------

sedoy

----------

